# Lekarze > Forum ginekologiczne >  jasnobrazowe upławy koloru kawy z mlekiem

## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam pytanie przez tydzień miałam białe upławy swedzenie i pieczenie pochwy od wczoraj są małe ilości jasnobrazowek wydzieliny czy to może być objaw ciąży? okres mam dostać za koło 8 dni. proszę o szybka odpowiedź

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

pomóżcie...

----------


## Karaoke

To są objawy infekcji grzybiczej a nie ciąży.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a jeżeli pojawia się tak jakby krew w tych upławach i są jakieś szaro żółte to może być przyczyną czego? pół roku temu miałam stwierdzona nadżerkę ale była mała i nie wymagają leczenia. co mi jest do końca opakowania zostało mi 5 tabletek. pomocy

----------


## Karaoke

Ale przecież nikt tu na forum Cię nie zbada - czemu nie pójdziesz do ginekologa ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wiem że muszę pójść ale narazie nie mam jak :Frown:  co to może być? to nie objaw zapłodnienia?

----------


## Karaoke

> wiem że muszę pójść ale narazie nie mam jak co to może być? to nie objaw zapłodnienia?


dobrze że wiesz i to nie jest objaw zapłodnienia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czyli ciążę mogę całkowicie wykluczyć?? a przyczyną jest tylko i wyłącznie infekcja??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Miałobyć zagnieżdzenia a nie zapłodnienia przepraszam za pomyłkę

----------


## Karaoke

Zrób więc test po ok 3 tyg. od niezabezpieczonego stosunku, oczywiście z porannego moczu - inaczej będziesz ciągle w duzym stresie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czyli rozumiem, że nie masz pewności że to nie było zagnieżdzenie i to nie ciążą?  :Frown:

----------


## Karaoke

Powiem tak - występowanie upławów z objawami swędzenia o których pisałaś jest objawem infekcji pochwowej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziękuje za pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a ta "niby" krew to co to może być?? to też objaw infekcji pochwy?? czy coś inego??

----------


## Karaoke

Idż wreszcie do tego ginekologa przez neta Cię nie zbadamy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

rozumiem ale czy to coś groźnego?? napewno nie ciąża? przepraszam

----------


## Karaoke

Nie ciąża i nic groźnego, ale trzeba wdrożyć leczenie globulkami i proszę nie stresuj się już.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dobrze postaram się i umówię do ginekologa dziękuję dobrze,że to nie ciąża  :Wink:  oby...  :Wink:

----------


## Karaoke

Odezwij się po wizycie - powodzenia i spokoju życzę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a mam pytanie jeśli w 7 dniowej przerwie brałam antybiotyk i w pierwszym tygodniu nowego blistra to czy mam robić 7 dniową przerwę po tym opakowaniu czy nie bo już sama nie wiem różnie piszą proszę o odpowiedź

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

proszę o odpowiedź bo zostały mi tylko 2 tabletki do końca tego blistra a a... brałam 4  ostatnie dni z poprzedniego blistra i trzy 3 przerwy potem inny antybiotyk przez 3 dni nowego blistra i teraz właśnie kończę ten blister

----------


## Karaoke

Powinnaś mieć na ulotce szczegółowe info i tylko tego się trzymaj.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czyli dalej nie wiem na ulotce od tabletek anty jest tylko żeby zabezpieczać się w czasie przyjmowania i 7 dni po antybiotyku o przerwie nic nie ma

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

pisze jeszcze tak " w przypadku kiedy leczenie towarzyszące trwa dłużej niż okres na jaki wystarczą ilość tabletek w opakowaniu tabletek antykoncepcyjnych to kobieta powinna rozpocząć kolejne opakowanie bez przerwy w przyjmowaniu" jak to rozumieć? czyli chyba źle że wróciłam przerwę po poprzednim blistrze a co teraz mam zrobić? przerwę czy nie?

----------


## Karaoke

Widać że trochę namieszałaś, lepiej będzie poradzić się lekarza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wizytę mam dopiero za miesiąc  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a na forum nie ma ginekologa??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a czy w można dostać okres tydzień wcześniej mimo brania tabletek antykoncepcyjnych po stosowaniu antybiotykoterapii??

----------


## Karaoke

Można w różnym terminie, pamietaj przecież że miesiączka to nie zegarek i przyjdzie wtedy kiedy chce niekoniecznie w terminie przez nas oczekiwanym.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy test ciążowy po 20 dniach od stosunku jest już wiarygodny??

----------


## Karaoke

powinien już pokazać prawidłowy wynik, tylko wykonaj test zgodnie z ulotką

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zgodnie z ulotka czyli z pierwszego porannego moczu to miałaś na myśli czy coś jeszcze??

----------


## Karaoke

tak właśnie o tym myślałam no i jeszcze kwestia odczytu - dokładnie zapoznaj się z ulotką

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wyszedł negatywny wierzyć??

----------


## Karaoke

Jeśli wykonałaś test zgodnie z ulotką - to tak.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tak dokładnie jak w ulotce

----------


## Karaoke

Test wykonany zgodnie z instrukcją a wynik odczytany w oznaczonym czasie - pokazuje stan faktyczny.

----------

